# Video Police Struggle (Where's The backup)



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

I think they said it was T-PD. I never saw this one before did a search could not find it here. Sorry if its a repost.

http://www.nothingtoxic.com/media/1166770314/Police_Officer_Takes_on_a_Drugged_Up_Criminal


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Video Police struggle*

Holy shit...
How can the general public be so cowardly or so ambivalent as to not have lend aid.
I know I couldn't have witnessed that and not jump in and pop that friggin turd. Fuckin sheep.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Video Police struggle*



> I know I couldn't have witnessed that and not jump in and pop that friggin turd.


:dito: I would have have jumped in without thinking twice and gladly have helped that officer beat that worthless POS.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Video Police struggle*

Im so sick of pussies. Kuddo's to the officer for his dont quit attitude and shame on any man that walked or drove by without stopping to help.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Video Police struggle*

How about the douche taking the video? Somebody should split_ her_ wig. How about call for help on the cellphone before you press record....


----------



## Home Wood (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Video Police struggle*

What's good about being a civilian is that you could jump in and get some good licks in that would be viewed as brutal, if done by one of us. I have always wanted to be somewhere like that at the right time, I'd kick some ass! Although, it would be nice of nobody ever resisted to begin with  and we wouldn't have situations like that. Ya, any man who walked by needs to find the nearest officer to turn in his "man card" and get his "I'm a scared pussy card".


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Video Police struggle*

that stuff makes my blood boil !

and the piece of s**t only gets 2 years ?


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Video Police struggle*

holy shit if i saw that when i was walking down the street i would of tacked the fucker..
2 years wtf


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Video Police struggle*

JANE SWANSON ugly bitch.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Video Police struggle*

Sgt. Columbo was an instructor at my academy. A great example of a survivor mentality. He never gave up and just kept fighting.


----------



## MPD119 (May 25, 2006)

*Where is the back up?*


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Where is the back up?*

Woah..........


----------



## KJack815 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Where is the back up?*

I've seen this clip before, MBTA cop, he would have had some backup if any of those shitbags who just decided to walk on by would have called somebody or grew a pair. Must have been some Deval supporters.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Where is the back up?*

that broad who videotaped it should have grabbed her cell before her camera.........


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Where is the back up?*

I wish there was a grant or something to equip all officers in Mass with Stun Guns. Of course accompanied with the usual firearms, etc.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: Where is the back up?*

It only took her 3 minutes to realize the officer needed help? WTF


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Where is the back up?*

Ofc Columbo did a great job! Any fight you can walk away from is a great fight. However, he was relying too much on his academy taught tactics (useless most of the time). He should have started punching, kicking, and head butting much ealier.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Where is the back up?*

Those useless POS civilians could have at least sat on him when the cop got him down the first couple of times. Every little bit helps.

Before I was even a cop, I stopped to help a Vermont State Trooper who was fighting for his life with a cretin. I drove in reverse at about 30mph for almost half a mile to do it, and I'm glad I did. It was 1am, middle of nowhere, and the trooper didn't have a portable.


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: Where is the back up?*

I'll tell you that cop must be in some good shape to wrestle a guy like that for the amount of time he did on top of having O.C on himself. Drugs make people strong and crazy. Goes to show you it helps to stay in shape in incase of situations like that.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Where is the back up?*

That was one hell of a fight.. Unbelievable how no civilians stopped to help out the Sgt! Up here, backup can be, and usually is, a long ways out so i'm more than happy to have a civilian give me a hand if needed.

Great job by the Transit PD Sarge on that one!


----------



## ratwatcher (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Where is the back up?*

Wonderful citizens! They would jump right in their car though to make a complaint against him for police brutality!


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Where is the back up?*



Sniper said:


> that broad who videotaped it should have grabbed her cell before her camera.........


I was thinking the same thing.. she filmed for almost 4 minutes before calling for help, not to mention the minute or two prior she spent grabbing and setting up her camera.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Where is the back up?*

I blame society for that fight! Cops are so damn reluctant to hit anyone with a baton these days. Great job by the Sgt., but he would have been completely justified in splitting that guys squash!

I agree with the earlier post. Academy tactics are okay, but if you don't train you will not fall back on them under stress. That fight called for a good old fashioned thumb in the eye, punch to the trachea, or a couple of broken fingers. In training we do not reinforce the fact that if you feel victory slipping away, bite, scratch, kick, maim, SURVIVE!


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: Where is the back up?*

Gotta love this great state...

Cop getting into it for several minutes in a knock-down-drag-out and this DBag grabs her camera...

Cop in NH gets shot, and a passerby offs the POS that shot the cop.

the liberal pussy BS has filtered its way from the politicians down to civies on the road....


----------



## MPD119 (May 25, 2006)

*Re: Where is the back up?*

All I can say is, pull back and take out your baton.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Merged the old with the new...


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

It doesn't only happen in Mass! I stopped a guy on the hwy down here and he fled on foot running along the hwy. I catch the guy and take him down, do you think anyone would have stopped to help out? Not a sole, traffic kept on rolling by at 70 mph. Someone did call in to say the guy kicked my door, hey thanks for the help JACKASS! 

The Sgt did what he knew to be the best at that moment in time, we cannot monday night quarterback him on this. We see this all the time in court, let's be thankful he is still alive and he is teaching recruits about this experience. 

There would be no question that if an off duty cop was there that fight would not have been over fast. Many good points brought up, the woman should have called 911 before filming the incident, but she wasn't thinking of that. Dollar bills were flashing in front of her eyes at the time. 

Glad the Sarge is ok and chalk one up for the Good Guys! STAY SAFE!


----------



## Albundy (May 31, 2007)

That Sergeant is awesome


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

thats why i carry something w/ me off duty... u never know if might need to help a fellow officer. we gotta help each other out! what baffles me is that the douche bag filming it doesn't say shit about calling for help till damn near the end of the flick. that video is great example of a true warrior.


----------

